# PC takes forever start up after installing Arctic 7



## Benmarkos (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I recently ordered an Arctic 7 pro cooler to replace the stock Intel heatsink fan for my Core 2 Duo E8400. I installed it, and the temperatures went down a great deal, especially under load, but now, it takes about a minute or so to start Windows XP, and takes longer to get to the login screen of windows. Everything worked great before installing the new HSF, with the exception of the temperatures on my processor being higher. My specs are: Intel Core 2 DUO E8400, overclocked @3.3 ghz, Raidmax 730W PSU, 2GB OCZ DDR2 1066 of memory, ATI HD4830, and a Seagate Barracuda 250 gig hard drive. I built this PC about 2 months ago. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Benmarkos (Jan 21, 2009)

Update: It's not just Windows that takes long to load, loading screens of games are taking too long too. It seems like a hard drive problem to me, but I don't see what I could have done in the time frame of uninstalling my old heatsink fan and installing the Arctic 7. I'm kinda new to this as you may have already figured out.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

when chaiging did you touch the case then a earthing point like a radiator ect to get rid of static. static can do alot of harm to sensitive bits and so im told a ahrd drive alot of ppl use writs straps to cure the static


----------



## Benmarkos (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought I had properly grounded myself by touching the power supply. :4-dontkno Did not use a wrist strap. So it is possible I could have damaged a component such as my hard drive then? I just figured it wouldn't boot up to Windows at all had I seriously damaged something :sigh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Benmarkos and welcome to TSF :wave:

Firstly, check all the cable connectors on the mobo, to make certain they're all seated firmly and correctly - the same with any cards etc. (graphics, sound and so on)

Check around the CPU/heatsink area to see if any components have been nudged over and touching something else nearby - capacitors with metal cans etc.

Check to make sure that none of the thermal paste, between CPU and heatsink, has leaked out and is bridging anything electrical. The paste contains fine metal powder and can cause short-circuits.

Did you remove the CPU to clean the old thermal paste off it? If so, recheck the socket to make sure that the CPU is seated correctly.


----------



## Benmarkos (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you for the helpful advice. It works fine again after replacing the SATA cable of my hard drive. Not sure what I did, but I tried reconnecting the original SATA cable to my HD already and had no results, but after using the extra one I had lying around, everything returned to normal.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Unless paying 'top whack' for cables, they're usually manufactured as cheap as possible - they plug them in to the test equipment once, to test the connections and that's it - packaged and sold! It's just the luck of the draw as to whether you get a good'un or bad'un.

Thanks for posting back with the reply Benmarkos, we can stop scritching our heads, for further possibilities now :grin:


----------

